# 2010 Orange Beach Snapper and Offshore Series Tournaments



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I havnt heard anything on these tournaments.. Love fishing them.. Is there going to be such this year? Does anyone know?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

nobody knows anything.. euh...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know about the snapper championship but the Saltwater Series is dead as a hammer last report I got.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't happen. The turnout for it the last few years has been smaller and smaller and even with the "saltwater series" tied in with it giving it more categories, the extremely long duration of the tournament makes it hard to get excited about.

Luckily I won some money from it while it lasted


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Snapper tournament is still on. As of now theruleswill bevery different this year. Anyone who purchases a ticket will be included in a final drawing for the largest prize. Daily prizes will be awarded for the largest snapper of the day and Zekes will probably be the only weigh station.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ADRENALINE (21/04/2010)*Zekes will probably be the only weigh station.



Thats sucks for me since I fish out of DI..


----------

